# Need help: Homelite trimmers parts swap



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

A friend brought me two line trimmers, 1) Homelite UT20772, 2) John Deere(Homelite) UT20809. He wants JD running due to various attachments it has.
The power units looks virtually identical except for color of shrouds.
HOM has zama C1U-H47 and JD has C1U-H46 carbs(both 9mm venturi). JD has flywheel key stripped carb choke assy broke off. Parts lists show different nums for flywheel and ignition mod altho they look identical.
I've moved HOM carb, flywheel and ig mod to JD. (air gap set to .012) pulling start rope produces occasional backfire.
NOTE: HOM has drive connector that holds flywheel on, but JD doesn't appear to have positive fllywheel hold down in clutch assy
Need help: do the different flywheel, ig mod have different timing characteristics ?????
I'd greatly appreciate anyone's help.
No one wants to offer any opinions???


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Never mind, it works. I put the HOM carb and flywheel on the JD. I put the JD ig mod back on. The different part nums on ig mod was probably HOM and JD nums. there were enuf other nums(manufacture) on ig mod to indicate they were the same.
I've worked on dozens of these 2-cycle engines and don't have a 100% success rate, but, I learn something every time I work on one. This forum is a great help too.


----------

